# N's blackhole magic eye + daiwa saltist 4000h for sale



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

As the title suggests selling some gear . I was meant to be going to palm island for work so bought some heavier gear which
I won't get to use now . Rod is in immaculate conditions specs are ... Pe3, lure weight 30-60g (90max) 2.23m long ... $280

Next is a brand new daiwa saltist 4000h spooled with 35lb unitika pe braid - $240

Cheers


----------

